# Horse Show Name !?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stick with Arby xD, sounds good and he's already debuted with that name.


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can find out if he has a registered name definitely that is worth a go, my current horse is a registered TB and is named 'Devilatyourheels' so I use that. 
Otherwise if you don't want to keep Arby go for flashy names, or something that matches his personality or confirmation 
Humorous names are never a bad thing either. Even sometimes I hear superhero names like Batman and what have you. Anything that catches attention as they! are called over the loud speaker


----------

